# التحديث الاخير لبرنامج الريموت العجيب.. يشمل التكيف والريسيفر ومجرب 100%



## الآنسة هيفاء (7 أغسطس 2011)

*الرموت العجيب*




*Universal Remote Control*







*المزايا الجديده*




*1-جميع انواع التليفزيونات*
 *2-كل انواع الرسيفر*
 *3-بعض انواع التكيف*




















*حمل من هنا*







*حجم البرنامج : 3.35 م.ب* 





​


----------



## طوايله (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## طوايله (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عندى طلب لو سمحتى عندى ريسيفر ترومان اكس تريم وعايزه احدثه ممكن الشرح الوافى مع التفصيل 
من اول تركيب الكابل للنهايه ولكم الشكر


----------



## acer.7 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## madmilyar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

